# New cat owner



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi there

I'm new and just wanted to say hello. I've just posted a photo of my new cat in the 'Meet my kitty' section. 

Toby is a ginger and white Tom cat. His previous owners are moving abroad so he needed a new home. Toby had had FIV since he was born but has always been very well. He certainly looks the picture of health at the moment.

I'm quite nervous to be honest. I was brought up with cats but this will be the first one of my own and I am at the moment very aware of his condition.

He is absolutely adorable and wants to be stroked and loved all the time - he is a very soppy cat. I only got him yesterday. He was nervous initially but seems to be settling down. He has eaten, but not a lot (just a few mouthfuls of his favourite food) but I'm surprised he is eating at all, given the disruption.

Anyway, thought I'd find a community of cat lovers to say hello to and share my adventures with. If anyone has a FIV positive cat I would really appreciate any tips you may have.

Thanks for your time


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome!! Not to worry ... cats are very tolerant and understanding of their owners' mistakes.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That's great of you to adopt a FIV+ cat, I'm sure others here know more about that to help you but welcome to the board


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Toby looks like a sweet kitty :wink: . I'm sure you'll find some help here  .


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

WELCOME! to you and Toby from me and my furrys!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Thanks for the warm welcome*

Thank you all for the lovely welcome.

Toby seems to be settling down pretty well. The first day he didnt really eat anything but now he is munching very well. Certainly likes his wet food - not so keen on the dry stuff.

I'm surprised he is eating so soon considering the disruption that has just been caused. He did go around meowing last night though so I was wondering whether (1) he was hungry (I've given him extra food tonight in case) or (2) he is missing his old Mum and is looking for her.

Poor Toby. Must be confusing. His previous owners had to give him away because they are moving abroad and they can't take a cat with FIV.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, I'm late in welcoming you, Melysion! I'm so glad Toby will have a good home. I would advise you to keep him on canned food. It's better for him, according to Dr. Jean, who was our "resident vet." I'm sure you'll enjoy having a cat of your own.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry I missed this! Welcome!!


----------

